# Robc's 2010 picture thread



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I guess it is time to start a picture thread, so I will sart one now LOL I do have another but the pics aren't that great since I was only useing a p[ower shot...so here is the new one!


*Female E. murinus post molt pics*

I forgott to post the fresh molt pic of my Female E. murinus....I think this is a very underrated T!













*A. metallica sac/sling update...it is about time!*

Well the A. metallica's are about to molt and I thought I would shoot some pics.














*Improved T Pics (Thanks Ryan for the tips!)*

I was told by Ryan (Talkenlate 04) that my pics could improve and he gave me some great tips, I was told to lower the flash...I went to lower it and it wouldn't it was defective LOL. so I got a new flash with a soft-box/diffuser and it made a world of difference IMHO.


*A. avic:*







*A. versicolor:*







*A. purpurea sling:*







*Female P. metallica:*













*Female P. metallica juvie:*













*Female P. ornata:*



















*Female P. fasciata:*







*Female T. blondi:*







*Female Singapore Blue (very gravid!!):*







*Female N. chromatus:*







*Male A. geneticulata:*







*Female C. fasciatum:*







*Female G. aureostriata:*







*Female P. irminia:*








*A.metallica 2nd instar molt sequence(macro pics)*


Well finally!! Our A.metallicas are molting into 2nd instars now...got a few pics to share - sort of a mini molt sequence.
These guys should be up for sale before too much longer!


























*Tiny fangs, anyone?? LOL*





















*P. Machalla (Little guy/girl still)*

well I picked up this P. Machalla (I hope it is a male!!) for only $40.00 locally so I couldn't resist. These are one of my favorite terrestials & I am not a real terrestial type of guy!














*My son tong feeding Our biggest L. Parahybana*

My Son Brandon wanted to tong feed our biggest L. parahybana and she hit it hard! Check out the slow motion attack!! 

[youtube]VLgNZQXvVtk[/youtube]


*Macro of Ornata - carapace, Fovea, Eyes, Tarsus claw*

Thought I would take some pics of my P. ornata female, turned out pretty good. 

*carapace:*







*Fovea:*







*Eyes:*







*Tarsus claw:*







*Female P. Ornata:*








*ZILLA - My biggest female T. blondi molted!!! *

Well she did it again LOL...she molted out before laying. All I can say is she is a huge girl, she gained some size with this molt. (The little bugs running around by her are Isopods if anyone is wondering LOL) 

[YOUTUBE]a3Sbjz1Hsok[/YOUTUBE]


*My new Female P. nigricolor *

I picked up this female P. nigricolor from plunge, I was trying to stay away from terrestials but thanks to plunge I got yet another one LOL














*T. blondi "Zilla" Fang pics*

I decided to take a pic of Zilla's fangs (on her molt)....they measured a hair under 1". I would really hate to get tagged by her LOL.















*Feeding time!!!*

Decided to make another feeding vid!

enjoy!!

[youtube]ybCRX-Aok6Y[/youtube]


*Female P. metallica & MM P. ornata pics*

*Female P. metallica:*



















*MM P. ornata:*




















*Terrestial pics*

Thought I would take a few pics of some terrestials I was doing maintance on!

*Female GBB:*







*Female E. murinus:*













*Male B.boehemi (eating a roach):*













*Male A. geniculata:*













*MM N. chromatus:*













*GBB sac update!!*

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (GBB) molted into 1st instars (except the yelow egg with leg that is bad) and I shot the timelapsed video, notice the stupid nat near the top of the screen?? LOL...... 

[YOUTUBE]VGLTM6Lx4E4[/YOUTUBE]

*Pics:*

























*Why did you have to that???*

Well my GBB 1st instars are already canabalizing, not a rare thing but it still sucks LOL...The white pellets are T-POOP....not larva of any kind in case anyone asks LOL







*Here is a pic of some of them, turning darker already!!*







*P. regalis sac update!*

The P. regalis eggs with legs are molting into 1st instars & I decided to shoot a timelapse video and some pics!

[YOUTUBE]KVTr5C16a1o[/YOUTUBE]




















*Bam!!!!*

Decided to do another feeding video LOL

[YOUTUBE]yXzT3b2KcbM[/YOUTUBE]



*P. metallica eggsac experience (A must see!!)*

Our P. metallica laid a sac tonight!!! I was luck enough to get it all on tape (constructing the sac, egg laying, silking the eggs, wrapping up the sac) although my favorite part in the vid was of her laying the eggs. You could actually see the eggs coming out of the furrow very clearly!!! This is by far my favorite vid and it always will be!! This is a must see!! I will post a detailed time line either here or in the breeding reports!!

[YOUTUBE]WJxkUnzhd5w[/YOUTUBE]

*Here is a video of her laying the eggs, it is in the one above but wanted to make sure everyone see's this amazing footage in case they didn't have time to watch the above video.*

[YOUTUBE]0kMNL8pV1CY[/YOUTUBE]

*Pics:*



















*Her & the eggs:*













*Her & the sac:*








*GBB sac update (molting into 2nd instars!)*

My Chromatopelma cyanopblescens (GBB) sling are molting into 2nd instars and look fantastic...I love this stage...I like it better than the blue they have as adults LOL

*Time-lapsed molt:*

[YOUTUBE]RQ_nQL57WCw[/YOUTUBE]

*Pics:*


----------



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

*Lampropelma violeceopes sac update - molting/odd eggs*

Well my Lampropelma Violeceopes (Singapore blue) eggs with legs started darkening up and are molting into 1st instars! The "odd" eggs have actually formed on the inside and you can actually see them wiggling and turning dark, pretty cool stuff. There were about 10 eggs I could not get the crust/skin off, so I just left them...glad I did!!!

[YOUTUBE]cFq3NCuoHsA[/YOUTUBE]

*"odd eggs" - notice them forming in crust/skin:*







*Regular egg with legs:*







*1st instars:*








*Female P. nigricolor molt pics*

My female p. nirigolor molted and I thought I would share some pics, they are just awesome T's!!




















*BAM!!! BAM!!!*

Decided to do another feeding vid, there is also a great vid of the P. metallica sac in the vid!

[YOUTUBE]UlJi-2ZYiZ8[/YOUTUBE]


*Pictures of my News A. Sp peru pair (female pics only)*

I got a pair of A. sp peru's from Michigan exotic and i think they are drop dead gorgeous, I didn't get a pic of the male but I did get a few pics of the female and i thought I would share!














*Lampropelma violaceope sling update!!!*

My 1st instar Lampropelma violaceope slings have molted into 2nd instars and wanted to share some video & pics.

[YOUTUBE]Ql-V-PcA488[/YOUTUBE]

*Pics:*
































*Female P. rufilata enclosure tutorial*

I got a 8"+ Female P. rufilata from KTBG and decided to do a tutorial on it, I think it turned out well and decided to share.

[youtube]7hHxcNxKjHQ[/youtube]

*Here is a pic of her:*








*New Female P. rufilata*

I got a new Female P. rufilata from KTBG and wanted to share some pics.
































*Pamphobeteus machalla fresh molt pics*

My Pamphobeteus machalla molted and I took some pics and wanted to share!!














*Female N.chromatus & B. smithi molt pics*

I had a few molts so I thought I would share, my big female N. chromatus witch is now close to 7" is starting to become one of my favorite T's, her color is just amazing!! I also had our 2" B. smithi molt, cut little guy/girl LOL

*N. chromatus molt:*













*2"+ B. smithi molt:*








*Female N. coloratovillosum fresh molt pics*

My N. coloratovillosum was sexed male (on all boards LOL) and he molted....and to my surprise is a female LOL

*Female LOL:*







*Pics of her:*




















*Picture video of a few of my favorites!*

Decided to do a picture video of some of my favorite T's.Some of the pics were taken with a crappy powershot...you can tell those LOL. Youtube quality video will never show the detail that the pics actually have but they turned out pretty good!

enjoy!

[youtube]gpCxu-b5c5c[/youtube]


*Got 3 new T's at the reptile show*

I went to the St. Louis reptile show and picked up a 1.25" P. subfusca "highland form" (not pictured) and 2 6.5-7" Female singapore blue's. I got a very good deal on the 2 female Sing blues, I only paid $90.00 for both...couldn't pass that up!! The vendor is also pretty certain female #2 is gravid, I did the flashlight trick and she is very yellow!!


*Female # 1:*













*Female #2:*














*Avicularia Sp "Peru" post Mature molt pics.*

I got a pair of A Sp "Peru" and the male had his mature molt about a weekk ago and today he came out so I decided to take a few pics! He is just stunning IMHO!!
































*Got a new M. bafouri!*

A member on here and on my site (dantediss) surprised me with this little bundle of joy, what a awesome T, already has attitude and is quite fast for a 1.5"-2" T!!








*Female L. violeceopes Time-lapse molt & pics*

I caught my female L. Violeceopes molting and decided to shoot a time-lapse vid of it!

[youtube]aBtkPu7Nf7Q[/youtube]

*Here are some molt pics:*































*Tarsus claws anyone?*







*How about some fangs?? LOL*








*This is a pretty Avic!!! (A. Sp "peru" post molt pics).*

My female A. Sp "peru" molted and came out of her tube web so I decided to shoot a quick video and take a few pics. What is really cool is that my male mature about a week ago so this was great timing!

[YOUTUBE]oeoEuW364RA[/YOUTUBE]

*Pics:*




















*Female GBB post molt pics:*

This girl is ready to breed now!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 22, 2010)

Man thats a nice set o pics


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 22, 2010)

good stuff rob, awesome pictures!

you should go take a few of that P. platyomma


----------



## Marvin (Jan 22, 2010)

All I can say is awesome:clap:


----------



## robd (Jan 22, 2010)

robc said:


> *T. blondi "Zilla" Fang pics*
> 
> I decided to take a pic of Zilla's fangs (on her molt)....they measured a hair under 1". I would really hate to get tagged by her LOL.


Look at the hairs underneath her fangs. Looks like blood. That's neat.


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 22, 2010)

fantastic as usual :clap::clap::worship:


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing thread Rob! :clap:


----------



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

DansDragons said:


> good stuff rob, awesome pictures!
> 
> you should go take a few of that P. platyomma


Here ya go dan!!


*P. platyomma post molt pics*

this guy/girl molted about a week ago and here are some pics!




















*A. geniculata molt pics!*

This guy molted and i thought for sure he would be his mature molt, but he didn't! LOL


----------



## crawltech (Jan 22, 2010)

sick pics Rob!...very


----------



## Ariel (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome pics, Rob. I'm really jelous of that_ E. murinus_!


----------



## robc (Jan 22, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Awesome pics, Rob. I'm really jelous of that_ E. murinus_!


She is a great looking T!!!


----------



## 8by8 (Jan 23, 2010)

I love those close up pics of your pokies. My favorite in of the tarsus claw. You are no longer snaping tarantula pics, its living art. Very cool.


----------



## robc (Jan 24, 2010)

*Female P. metallica Video & pics!*

I had my Female P. metallica out for enclosure maintance and decided to do a quick video and take some pics while I had the oppurtunity.

Hope you enjoy!


[youtube]BVbZIOKuFKw[/youtube]

*Pics:*











































*Eye-field:*








*P. ornata, P. rufilata & P. striata pics*

I took a few pics of these girls and thought I would share!

*6"+ Female p. ornata*:



















*9" Female P. rufilata:*



















*6.75" Female p. striata:*


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 24, 2010)

So do you plan on posting pics here, rather than posting dozens of new threads?
If so, cool!


----------



## Sukai94 (Jan 24, 2010)

One day I will have whatever camera you use 

These pictures are incredible! My favorites are of the eggs with legs/slings molting pictures. Awesome!


----------



## robc (Jan 25, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> So do you plan on posting pics here, rather than posting dozens of new threads?
> If so, cool!


Yep!! all pics will be posted here!!


----------



## Striker (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you sell P.metallicas?


----------



## robc (Jan 25, 2010)

Striker said:


> Do you sell P.metallicas?


If I could keep the female from eating the sac LOL


----------



## Striker (Jan 25, 2010)

robc said:


> If I could keep the female from eating the sac LOL


Well, let me know if you are.


----------



## JungleCage (Jan 25, 2010)

those close up pics are amazing!


----------



## robc (Jan 25, 2010)

JungleCage said:


> those close up pics are amazing!


Thank you!! I appreciate that!!


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy cow!! Rob, when are you going to put some of these up for a photo contest?


----------



## abductee7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow! awesome pics. Those Ts are beautiful.


----------



## robc (Jan 27, 2010)

abductee7 said:


> Wow! awesome pics. Those Ts are beautiful.


Thank you!!!


----------



## robc (Jan 29, 2010)

*P. striata post molt pics*

Thought i would share a few pics of my freshly molted P. striata.


----------



## Dinho (Feb 7, 2010)

I love yours Poe


----------



## Legrasse (Feb 7, 2010)

Look at the size of that T.Blondi! I half expect Sinbad to come swooping in the frame with a spear and simitar...


----------



## Motorkar (Feb 7, 2010)

Awsome pictures Rob! Really nice specimen you have here. Do you have any pics of adult B. smithi and A. versicolor too?


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 7, 2010)

amazing macro shots... love seeing all your videos and pics!  thanks for sharing your beautiful Ts


----------



## robc (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess it is molting week! (post molt pics)

Last week I had a lot of T's molts, 4-5 not pictured LOL I did get these gfirls/guys to come out for a photo shoot and a big snack! LOL. Time to get some MM's!!

*Female P. regalis:*




















*Female P. striata (had a slightly bad molt):*














*Female P. pederseni:*














*P. machalla (pretty sure male):*




















*P. South equador (unsexed):*














*Female A. versicolor:*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 13, 2010)

The versi are so common, a characteristic I don't like, but I don't feel any collection would be complete without one! They're so stunning. Very nice pics Rob!


----------



## robc (Feb 13, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> The versi are so common, a characteristic I don't like, but I don't feel any collection would be complete without one! They're so stunning. Very nice pics Rob!


I agree Ben!!!


----------



## Motorkar (Feb 13, 2010)

Rob, your versi is just stunning !! How big is she?


----------



## robc (Feb 13, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Rob, your versi is just stunning !! How big is she?


She is a big girl, about 6.5"...not as big as my last girl...but she passed away


----------



## Motorkar (Feb 13, 2010)

robc said:


> She is a big girl, about 6.5"...not as big as my last girl...but she passed away


Sorry to hear that.  How old was she?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Feb 13, 2010)

robc has those scientificy cameras.


----------



## robc (Feb 13, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Sorry to hear that.  How old was she?


I got her as a juvie so any prior records before that I do not have.


----------



## robc (Feb 13, 2010)

snapplewhitetea said:


> robc has those scientificy cameras.


lololol!!!!


----------



## TomM (Feb 13, 2010)

Your Pamphos look awesome.  After watching some of your feeding videos I knew I had to get one.  My 1.25" Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" looks incredible right now.  Can't wait til it starts looking like yours.

My Pampho. S. Ecuador


----------



## CuddlesTheTarantula (Feb 13, 2010)

I really enjoy looking at your T photos. You truly having a talent for capturing the beauty of these wonderful animals! Your pictures are stunning, like something you'd expect to see at a museum photo exhibit.  My favorites are the macros of the eyes and carapaces and also the 1st instar slings and molting photos.

Have you ever sold prints of your photos?


----------



## Motorkar (Feb 13, 2010)

Well He uses EOS 40D and 100mm macro lens, what do you expect 

Really nice specimen, and still that Versi is pritty sexy! Going to to get myself one too on tuesday as unknown sex juvie, can't wait!


----------



## robc (Feb 13, 2010)

TomM said:


> Your Pamphos look awesome.  After watching some of your feeding videos I knew I had to get one.  My 1.25" Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" looks incredible right now.  Can't wait til it starts looking like yours.
> 
> My Pampho. S. Ecuador


They grow quickly!


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2010)

*Female A.Peru pics*

My female A. peru was out so I took a couple of pics, I really think this Sp is gorgeous!


----------



## Dinho (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice Avic


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 14, 2010)

Man i'm jealous of your collection Rob.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 14, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Man i'm jealous of your collection Rob.


I second that


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Man i'm jealous of your collection Rob.


I have got a LOT more pics to come LOL


----------



## tarantulaeddie0 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Nice*

Insane pix rob, love ur collection of T's, keep up the good work


----------



## TomM (Feb 14, 2010)

*Another feeding video...*

WE NEED ANOTHER FEEDING VIDEO!  I would love to see the M. balfouri sling eat, and your Pamphos and GBBs always put on a good show!


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 15, 2010)

tarantulaeddie0 said:


> Insane pix rob, love ur collection of T's, keep up the good work


Can't wait man.


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2010)

TomM said:


> WE NEED ANOTHER FEEDING VIDEO!  I would love to see the M. balfouri sling eat, and your Pamphos and GBBs always put on a good show!


M. balfouri just molted, pics coming!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 15, 2010)

robc said:


> M. balfouri just molted, pics coming!!


Im stoked! My fave T


----------



## FireGuyX (Feb 15, 2010)

I've never seen videos of your A. purpurea, I want to get one myself.


----------



## that70sshow (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah man you definitely should get another feeding video going. your vids are pretty awesome. hey when you gunna expand your t room and put that 100+ pokie communal?


----------



## melonysbaby (Feb 15, 2010)

Rob i just wanted you to know that i adore you. when steve erwin died i thought i would never find another i truly admire as much as i did him. but i have been watching your vids for a very long time. i think i have seen everyone you have ever done. i really admire you. any time i talk to anyone about Ts i refer them to your vids on youtube. (and no im not some teenage kid. lol. no offense intended) i just wanted to tell tou that i think your son is very lucky to have a father like you and im glad you put your vuds out there. you are a very loving owner and one who you can tell really cares and is emotionally attachted to all of his babies. it is a very refreshing thing to see. sorry i dont mean to be sappy. but not everyone needs to hear things sometimes. . ( and no i dont have a crush on him. lol. i am happily married and have 2 wpnderful children. but i loved steve erwin and was very sad to see him go. and i really never thought anyone would ever hold that place in my heart again.) sorry  i just feel sometimes recognition is due.  

(by the way i have been on this forum for awhile and i just realized you were a member. lol. i was watching the vids you posted in this thread and heard your voice. lol.) again sorry for being so sappy. lol.


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2010)

that70sshow said:


> yeah man you definitely should get another feeding video going. your vids are pretty awesome. hey when you gunna expand your t room and put that 100+ pokie communal?


I am still deciding if that should be a 2 level or just one big tank and what Sp to put in it, the tank itself wouldn't take up that much room since it would be a vertical enclosure! I have another huge space that I am going to build another room (it is basically in the same room LOL, So I would have 2 T rooms. I was thinking about tryingb this with regalis...raising up an entire sac and trying it, the trick will be  I will not be able to put them in the large tank until they are adults....that being said I would have to raise them as slings, and keep expanding the enclosure until they were big enough to put in the Main permanent enclosure. There will be deaths i am sure of so we will see if it can be done. I highly doubt putting 100 adults in a big enclosure that were not raised together would be successful.


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2010)

melonysbaby said:


> Rob i just wanted you to know that i adore you. when steve erwin died i thought i would never find another i truly admire as much as i did him. but i have been watching your vids for a very long time. i think i have seen everyone you have ever done. i really admire you. any time i talk to anyone about Ts i refer them to your vids on youtube. (and no im not some teenage kid. lol. no offense intended) i just wanted to tell tou that i think your son is very lucky to have a father like you and im glad you put your vuds out there. you are a very loving owner and one who you can tell really cares and is emotionally attachted to all of his babies. it is a very refreshing thing to see. sorry i dont mean to be sappy. but not everyone needs to hear things sometimes. . ( and no i dont have a crush on him. lol. i am happily married and have 2 wpnderful children. but i loved steve erwin and was very sad to see him go. and i really never thought anyone would ever hold that place in my heart again.) sorry  i just feel sometimes recognition is due.
> 
> (by the way i have been on this forum for awhile and i just realized you were a member. lol. i was watching the vids you posted in this thread and heard your voice. lol.) again sorry for being so sappy. lol.


Wow - I don't even know what to say besides Thank You! I don't make the videos for recognition or praise but I appreciate your comments and I'm glad you've enjoyed them. That's the reason I make them - that and to just have a good time! LOL


----------



## melonysbaby (Feb 15, 2010)

robc said:


> Wow - I don't even know what to say besides Thank You! I don't make the videos for recognition or praise but I appreciate your comments and I'm glad you've enjoyed them. That's the reason I make them - that and to just have a good time! LOL


you are more then welcome. i love to watch the vids and your excitment over your babies cracks me up. i just love it. you get the same way i do when y=it comes to my babies. lol. although i dont really have anyone else around who is as enthusiastic about them as i am. lmao  i have just worked on a viviarium for a friends 55 gallon. ill post some pics of it. this is my very first try at the background and waterfall. so give me credit. it isnt perfect but i tried. lol. i am getting ready to make one for myself. i am thining about housing a few avics in it as a communal tank.

here is th 55 i made for a friend. my first attempt so please be gentle.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks pretty dang good to me


----------



## melonysbaby (Feb 15, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Looks pretty dang good to me


thank you very much. i thought it was pretty good for my first attempt. i would like to learn how to make my owne acrylic cages too. but i havent gotten there yet. lol.


----------



## that70sshow (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah so the room your going to expand is the room you unpack the t's in?(just guessing from your vids) and that would be pretty intense raising the whole sac. btw, hows zillas sac coming along?


oh and hey that enclosure is really good. maybe out an h gigas in there?


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 15, 2010)

melonysbaby said:


> i am getting ready to make one for myself. i am thining about housing a few avics in it as a communal tank.


Looks pretty good to me too!

I know this is Rob's thread but just wanted to chime in.  I don't think anyone's really successfully kept any avics communally (I'm sure Rob will clarify), so if you try it, be ready for losses.


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2010)

that70sshow said:


> yeah so the room your going to expand is the room you unpack the t's in?(just guessing from your vids) and that would be pretty intense raising the whole sac. btw, hows zillas sac coming along?
> 
> 
> oh and hey that enclosure is really good. maybe out an h gigas in there?


Basically where I unpack the T;s, there is a Huge bar behind me, that is where the new addition will be!!


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Looks pretty good to me too!
> 
> I know this is Rob's thread but just wanted to chime in.  I don't think anyone's really successfully kept any avics communally (I'm sure Rob will clarify), so if you try it, be ready for losses.


I would go with some Holothele incei!!


----------



## melonysbaby (Feb 15, 2010)

robc said:


> I would go with some Holothele incei!!


cool i will check them out. i def want to do a communal tank. i saw that post that someone had these guys communal. i will def look into it 
thanks


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 15, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> I don't think anyone's really successfully kept any avics communally (I'm sure Rob will clarify), so if you try it, be ready for losses.


Actually, there was just a discussion about A. minatrix being communal.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sigh, of course there was.  Just when I thought I knew something....  Much as I'm on here, you'd think I'd be able to keep up 

Well anyways, MOST species of avics don't show any communal nature so proceed with caution.  H. incei is a better choice.

I wish they'd hurry up and get the chicken spider into the hobby, I want a truly communal species that gets BIG!



Oh, and nice pics as always Rob


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 15, 2010)

robc said:


> I would go with some Holothele incei!!


 Man, that would house a TON of Holothele!


----------



## melonysbaby (Feb 15, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Sigh, of course there was.  Just when I thought I knew something....  Much as I'm on here, you'd think I'd be able to keep up
> 
> Well anyways, MOST species of avics don't show any communal nature so proceed with caution.  H. incei is a better choice.
> 
> ...


what is the chicken spider and why isnt it in the hobby? what do you all think about the Venezuela Blueleg (Holothele sp.-Venezuela) ive read they were comunal too. i know they are from the same family as the other but i do like there colors a bit more. 
sorry rob i dont mean to hijack your post. by the way all of your Ts are gorgous as always.


----------



## robc (Feb 16, 2010)

*M. balfouri molt*

On Valentines day this guy/girl emerged and looked a lot bigger, well he molted lol. I took a few quick pics!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice _M.balfouri_ Rob!
How big is it now?


----------



## robc (Feb 16, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Man, that would house a TON of Holothele!


That would be awesome!!!!


----------



## -Sarah- (Feb 16, 2010)

Stunning photos, Rob! :clap: and what a gorgeous collection of T's! Matt and I plan on expanding our Pokies and Avics once we get a house.


----------



## robc (Feb 16, 2010)

-Sarah- said:


> Stunning photos, Rob! :clap: and what a gorgeous collection of T's! Matt and I plan on expanding our Pokies and Avics once we get a house.


Thank you Sarah!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 16, 2010)

God i love M.balfouri


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 16, 2010)

You sick, Rob? Hope it wasn't another Pokie bite. ;P

 Nice M.balfouri. Got to love the little ones.


----------



## robc (Feb 16, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> You sick, Rob? Hope it wasn't another Pokie bite. ;P
> 
> Nice M.balfouri. Got to love the little ones.


Strep throat LOL


----------



## melonysbaby (Feb 17, 2010)

robc said:


> Strep throat LOL


awww i hope you feel better. dont go kissing on them babies. you dont want them getting sick. or did they do that to you and get you sick. lol.


----------



## robc (Feb 17, 2010)

melonysbaby said:


> awww i hope you feel better. dont go kissing on them babies. you dont want them getting sick. or did they do that to you and get you sick. lol.


Roflmao!!!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 28, 2010)

Wonder if warm salt water would help with that. I was told to use that to kill the infection of a sore throat but I have yet to try that. Next cold I'll do that.

 Any expecting mothers with your breeding projects, yet?


----------



## codykrr (Mar 1, 2010)

salt helps but doesnt "cure" strep.   i think i rarely get sick due to all the salt i use. also probably why my blood pressure is that of a 60 year old man with a stint.

and rob nice pics. and get well.


----------



## robc (Mar 1, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Wonder if warm salt water would help with that. I was told to use that to kill the infection of a sore throat but I have yet to try that. Next cold I'll do that.
> 
> Any expecting mothers with your breeding projects, yet?


I got over the strep and got food poisoning yesterday LOL!

Right now I have 6 being paired up!


----------



## robc (Mar 6, 2010)

I guess it is molting week (Lot of post molt pics)

Last week (9 days) ago I had a lot of poecilotheris females molt, about 8 and 2 weeks before that had about 6 molt...it is molting month LOL!!

*Female P. metallica:*














*Female P. formosa:*




















*Female P. fasciata:*
































*Male P. miranda:*




















*Female A. metallica:*














*Female B. emelia:*














*Took a few pics of my Female B.smithi, she did NOT molt:*














*Here is a MM P. pederseni emboli:*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome photos of the MM pederseni.


----------



## Dinho (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh man
I love your pics


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Mar 6, 2010)

Truly Remarkable!!! keep it comming:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## robc (Mar 6, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome photos of the MM pederseni.


Thanks, I was pairing the Male & female up and they were on the glass so I snapped a quick photo!


----------



## robc (Mar 7, 2010)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> Truly Remarkable!!! keep it comming:clap::clap::clap:


More to come!!!


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 7, 2010)

Awsome pictures as always Rob! Whats the size of your B. smithi? Mine just molted 2 days ago in less than 4 months and she's 3.5 now


----------



## robc (Mar 7, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Awsome pictures as always Rob! Whats the size of your B. smithi? Mine just molted 2 days ago in less than 4 months and she's 3.5 now


She is 5.5"


----------



## robc (Apr 22, 2010)

*Fresh post molt pics*

I had a bunch of molts this past few weeks and decided to take a few pics of each!


*P. smithi:*














*P. metallica:*








*Female P. rufilata:*


























*Female P. regalis:*








*Female P. regalis:*








*Female A. Sp "peru"*




















*Female A. versicolor:*








*M. balfouri:*














*Female GBB:*














*P. south equador:*














*Male P. machalla:*








*Male B. boehemi:*














*Male B. smithi:*


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 22, 2010)

Beatiful Rob, how proud are you 
Keep them coming.....I have to have something to aspire to.
Paul


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Beatiful Rob, how proud are you
> Keep them coming.....I have to have something to aspire to.
> Paul


Thank you my friend!


----------



## TomM (Apr 23, 2010)

Your collection is just insane.  Amazing specimens and awesome pictures!


----------



## radiata (Apr 23, 2010)

awesome pic..:drool::drool:


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2010)

TomM said:


> Your collection is just insane.  Amazing specimens and awesome pictures!


Thank you!!


----------



## Dinho (Apr 23, 2010)

P.rufilata is awesome


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2010)

Dinho said:


> P.rufilata is awesome


She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 24, 2010)

Rufilata is so beautiful. I love your pokies so much!


----------



## robc (Apr 24, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Rufilata is so beautiful. I love your pokies so much!


Thanks!!  Rufi is one of my favorites


----------



## Ryujia (Apr 25, 2010)

That rufilata is just stunning, and your regalis is beautiful as well. Wonderful photos. Adoring the bold red on the boehemi as well. Marvelous! :clap:


----------



## robc (Apr 25, 2010)

Ryujia said:


> That rufilata is just stunning, and your regalis is beautiful as well. Wonderful photos. Adoring the bold red on the boehemi as well. Marvelous! :clap:


A freshly molted Rufi is a gorgeous site.


----------



## James Quinton (Apr 25, 2010)

Some amazing pics again Rob! I love your collection and your a huge insperation to me and my collection! Many thanks for always making me smile no matter how stressed work makes me!!
P.S when are we getting some new vids on your you tube channel??


----------



## Cyriocosmus Fan (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Rob I love looking at all your pics and videos they are awesome and people can learn so much from them.  Plus you can tell you really enjoy it and that makes it that much more enjoyable.  I'm jealous of your camera I want to get a macro lens for my camera.
:clap:


----------



## robc (Apr 25, 2010)

Cyriocosmus Fan said:


> Hey Rob I love looking at all your pics and videos they are awesome and people can learn so much from them.  Plus you can tell you really enjoy it and that makes it that much more enjoyable.  I'm jealous of your camera I want to get a macro lens for my camera.
> :clap:


Photography is awesome!! I still have a ton to learn!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 29, 2010)

nice fresh molt shots!


----------



## robc (May 16, 2010)

*P. metallica pics (post molt)*

I took a few pics of my other pair of P. metallicas & thought I would share.

*Female, about 5" and about ready to breed!*


























*Immature male & over 6"....really thought he would mature on this mollt LOL!!*


----------



## TomM (May 16, 2010)

As always, awesome pictures!  Got any feeding videos ready for upload?  Those should be featured on Life or Planet Earth or some other documentary.


----------



## robc (May 16, 2010)

TomM said:


> As always, awesome pictures!  Got any feeding videos ready for upload?  Those should be featured on Life or Planet Earth or some other documentary.


Thank you!! I have a few feeding vids on the way!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 16, 2010)

Is Sukai94 going to want her female P.metallica back?


----------



## robc (May 16, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Is Sukai94 going to want her female P.metallica back?


The female above is not her though, She is thinking no, but I told her if not she will be paid for it LOL!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 16, 2010)

TomM said:


> As always, awesome pictures!  Got any feeding videos ready for upload?  Those should be featured on Life or Planet Earth or some other documentary.


If I recall correctly, Planet Earth is a series which shows wild animals feeding and exhibiting natural behaviours. Not behing hand-fed and in a cage.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 16, 2010)

Hey Rob! Great vids and pics buddy! It's great that some people are such *positive* contributors! More people should follow suit!


----------



## VinceG (May 16, 2010)

Damn that P.Metallica female is just amazing! Nice pictures!


----------



## fartkowski (May 16, 2010)

Very nice as always Rob.
I always enjoy your photos and vids


----------



## Dinho (May 16, 2010)

Nice P.metallica 
I'd like to see your all collection


----------



## robc (May 17, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> If I recall correctly, Planet Earth is a series which shows wild animals feeding and exhibiting natural behaviours. Not behing hand-fed and in a cage.


THey atre not all hand fed LOL...but they are all in enclosures LOL!


----------



## TomM (May 17, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> If I recall correctly, Planet Earth is a series which shows wild animals feeding and exhibiting natural behaviours. Not behing hand-fed and in a cage.


I'm sorry I ruined your day with a little joke.


And I just wanted to say Rob, your Mechanical Mom is one of the craziest homemade contraptions I've ever seen.  I hope it works 'cause it looks great!


----------



## bankrobber89 (May 17, 2010)

robc said:


> *P. metallica pics (post molt)*
> 
> I took a few pics of my other pair of P. metallicas & thought I would share.
> 
> ...




The P.Metallica is one hell of a beautiful T.
Great pics rob


----------



## ZergFront (May 17, 2010)

Is it wrong that I'm drooling over a spider? :drool:


----------



## ribonzz (May 18, 2010)

You have made a video about it?? you are so arachna King !


----------



## seanbond (May 18, 2010)

looking great rob c!


----------



## robc (May 18, 2010)

seanbond said:


> looking great rob c!


Thank you sean!


----------



## robc (Jun 21, 2010)

I got some pics of theses juvies that I rarely get a chance to get a pic of and wanted to share:

*A. urticans:*







*P. smithi:*







*P. subfusca:*


----------



## j-boy (Jun 21, 2010)

They look nice Rob. How is Zilla doing? Did you find out what was wrong?


----------



## VinceG (Jun 22, 2010)

I just love subfuscas! is he ( or she ) lowland or highland form?


----------



## robc (Jun 22, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> I just love subfuscas! is he ( or she ) lowland or highland form?


It is a highland, but I have not sexed it yet....I need to do that LOL!!


----------



## Blue Ice (Jun 22, 2010)

I really envy your Pamphobetus sp. South Equador.

Do you mind telling me how large does a pokie needs to get until it gets breedable? Like P. regalis for starters.


----------



## micheldied (Jun 23, 2010)

Never knew you had a picture thread Rob, sweet pictures! And of course, amazing Ts.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice shot of the pokies Rob.  I think my smithi is still one molt behind yours.


----------



## robc (Jun 23, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice shot of the pokies Rob.  I think my smithi is still one molt behind yours.


Is yours growing super fast to, mine molts every month and is over 2"+ almost 3".


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 23, 2010)

It's growing fast but it's still only 1.75"-2".  I love the blueish tints you can see after it's freshly molted too.  Pretty neat little T.


----------



## robc (Jun 23, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> It's growing fast but it's still only 1.75"-2".  I love the blueish tints you can see after it's freshly molted too.  Pretty neat little T.


I agree and crazy eaters!!!


----------



## ocean/blue (Aug 9, 2010)

Rob, you have some amazing pokies.:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn Rob, I hope my pokies will be as good looking as yours do when I get one or two!!:clap:


----------



## robc (Aug 14, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Damn Rob, I hope my pokies will be as good looking as yours do when I get one or two!!:clap:


Thank you, I am sure they will!


----------



## robc (Aug 14, 2010)

*What a pretty girl*

My Female P. metallica molted about a week ago and is ready to breed, her molt was 5.5"+...it seems like yesterday she was a sling LOL!!




















*Here is a timelapse vid of her molting, well most of it LOL!*

[youtube]78H63Q9Uf5Y[/youtube]


----------



## tarantulaeddie0 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Wow*

Yea, i have decided, u have the most amazing pics on the board rob. Love all ur poecis the most

Eddie


----------



## robc (Aug 14, 2010)

tarantulaeddie0 said:


> Yea, i have decided, u have the most amazing pics on the board rob. Love all ur poecis the most
> 
> Eddie


Thank you, but have you seen talkenlate04, noexcuseforyou,tunebeat...they have some amazing photography skills also!


----------



## opticle (Aug 15, 2010)

great pictures as always rob :clap:


----------



## mikebannon (Aug 16, 2010)

:drool: wooooow!! your T's are awsome!!!


----------



## shandman (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice P.metallice there! Congrats on the successful molt!


----------



## robc (Aug 16, 2010)

shandman said:


> Very nice P.metallice there! Congrats on the successful molt!


Thank you, I may take some more pics of her...those pics do not do her justice!


----------



## robc (Sep 3, 2010)

*T. Sp "Burgundy"*


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow
*jealousy*:worship::worship:


----------



## robc (Nov 25, 2010)

*She gained some size!! (T.apophysis molt)*

Thought I would take some pics of this girl after her molt and wanted to share. I got this girl from Fran and that is what we name her LOL!!!!














*Eye-field, foot (Pink LOL!!) & Tarsus claw*





















*C.elegans:*








*Fleas - a.k.a. C.ritae 2nd instar LOL:*
















*Carpace & T pics*

I decided to take a few pics of some T's and the carpace's.

*Female P. metallica:*













*Female P. formosa:*













*Female P. pederseni (very gravid LOL):*













*Female P. irminia:*













*Female A. versicolor:*















*P. rufilata sling feeding*


*Here are some pics:*





















*Huge Female P. rufilata molt*


My big female rufilata molted tonight, she is the mother of slings.... pretty good timing to....if she would have had the sac the slings would have just been done emerging.

*Pics: (Not that great because I couldn't get my good flash inside the den LOL!!)*



















*She came out so I shot some pics, she is not at full color yet!*









*Um...Mistake, Time-Lapse & Lesson Learned*


I seriously thought My T. blondi sling was dying, no movement, legs up on one side...no pulstating...ate the day before....but she was molting. 

Pics:













*Anybody want to sex her/him??*







*She/He gained some size!!*















*GBB & Sytiata sling molts*


*C. cyaneopubescens (GBB)*




















*P.striata*





















*C.cyaneopubescens GBB 1st instars molting into 2nd instars*
































*Pics of a freshly molted 2nd instar:*


----------



## VinceG (Nov 25, 2010)

Those are some amazing shots Rob! That rufilata is crazy lookin'! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## robc (Nov 25, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Those are some amazing shots Rob! That rufilata is crazy lookin'!
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you my friend!!!


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 25, 2010)

rob great pics!


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Nov 25, 2010)

awesome pics rob, do you have more pics of the balfouri?


----------



## Raw001 (Dec 1, 2010)

omg rob, awesome t's :clap::clap:


----------



## tarantulaeddie0 (Dec 9, 2010)

*RUfi*

Im jealous of your fresh rufilata rob, my favorite poeci


----------



## hans44 (Dec 15, 2010)

*breeding*

hey rob i was just wondering if you could give me any tips on breeding ive been in the hobby for a couple of years now and im ready to take the jump, and what t's would you recommend starting with


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 17, 2010)

in the 11-24-10 post, was that irminia Bellatrix or do you have another P.irminia? I can't remember the exact day she died...

 Curious because I got a MM who made a sperm web last night. Waiting on the heat packs to come in before putting up a 50/50 loan here.


----------



## pRp (Dec 17, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## anirwin (May 18, 2011)

So I have a question. In the picture of the Green Bottle Blue slings... why is one furry and the other sleek and why do they have different color scemes? Is it because one is a male and one a female?


----------



## xhexdx (May 18, 2011)

It's because the sleek ones are first instar, about ready to molt to second instar.  The furry one is second instar.

The first instar spiders have a semi-transparent exoskeleton, so the difference in color you're seeing is because of this - you can see the colors of the new exo through the old exo.


----------



## anirwin (May 19, 2011)

Sweet!  I learned something extra today! Even though I may never breed I guess it's important to fully understand everything about spiders including breeding and birth!


----------



## jukahman (May 22, 2011)

great looking T's. got to love those GBB slings.:razz:


----------

